# Craftsman leaf blower issue(s)? (model 358)



## zuren1cs (Jan 9, 2007)

I was given a Craftsman model 358 leaf blower and was told it had issues starting. I tried to start it as is with no luck. Pulled the plug and it seemed a little dry with the spark being a little weak. I put in fresh fuel mix, got a new CJ8Y plug and played with the mix screw to richen it up a little. I was able to get it running, well enough to take it out to the patio and clear it off. After running it at full throttle for 5-10 min., it died and will not restart when hot. It will restart when cold. I pulled the plug and it looked like the "normal" plug pictured here:

http://www.ngksparkplugs.com/techinfo/spark_plugs/faq/faqread2.asp

I did some searches and see that a carb cleaning is one thing recommended for this model Craftsman for the hard starting, but I'm at loss for it dying once warm. If I had a fuel delivery issue (plugged line, plugged pickup, etc.), I would think I would have a harder time starting it.

Thoughts?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Possible faulty ignition module. It may be loosing spark after it heats up. Check for spark when it dies, this will at least rule this out as a possibility.


----------



## zuren1cs (Jan 9, 2007)

30yearTech said:


> Possible faulty ignition module. It may be loosing spark after it heats up. Check for spark when it dies, this will at least rule this out as a possibility.


I just did as you suggested and it seems that I have plenty of spark. When it quits, it seems to hit a wall; it doesn't sputter and struggle.......it runs like nothing is wrong then suddenly stops.


----------



## JerryinWI (Oct 25, 2007)

If I remember right it is a unit made by Poulan. Toss it in the trash and don't look back. It was one of their worse products. You can purchase a new one for less than what it would cost for you to have it serviced.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Pull the muffler and look to see if the piston/cylinder is scored. But normally this condition makes it hard to start cold but can run OK when warm. Also check to make sure the cylinder bolts are not loose by moving the carb around to see if there is any movement of the cylinder/crackcase joint.

Also, what is the rest of the model number?


----------



## zuren1cs (Jan 9, 2007)

hankster said:


> Pull the muffler and look to see if the piston/cylinder is scored. But normally this condition makes it hard to start cold but can run OK when warm. Also check to make sure the cylinder bolts are not loose by moving the carb around to see if there is any movement of the cylinder/crackcase joint.
> 
> Also, what is the rest of the model number?


I'll double check all of that. The full model number is 358-797991. It's a 32cc Sears Best/Craftsman model.

I know many of of the Craftsman chainsaws are Poulan made, but not sure on the leaf blowers.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

zuren1cs said:


> I'll double check all of that. The full model number is 358-797991. It's a 32cc Sears Best/Craftsman model.
> 
> I know many of of the Craftsman chainsaws are Poulan made, but not sure on the leaf blowers.


Yes, this unit is made by Poulan/Weedeater. These units are as good as any in this class of blower and I certainly would not throw it away until I determined whether or not is was worth repairing. It's possible you may developing an air leak when it heats up, causing it to lean out and die.

In addition to hanksters suggestions I would also recommend checking the crankcase cover under the carburetor and make sure it's good and tight as well.

If all that checks then you may want to check the fuel hose, pickup filter and filter screen in the carburetor to make sure fuel is flowing into the metering side of the carburetor.

Best of Luck...


----------



## JerryinWI (Oct 25, 2007)

Once upon a time, I was getting ready to cut down some trees to provide firewood for my house. Another woodcutter came along as I was trying to start my saw. He asked "What kind of saw you got there?" I answered. "A Craftsmen." He retorted, "you mean a Pullin?" What do you mean I asked. They're made by Poulan, but you be pull'in and pull'in to get it started...everything they make will make you're arms strong. LOL


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

That is a fairly old model. The main problem with those are dirty carbs and bad fuel lines. May need a carb cleaning/rebuild and/or new fuel lines and filter.

One other thing is that these are fairly sensitive to carb adjustments. If the mixture is too rich, it can actually flood out the engine while running. For some reason fuel seems to pool in the crankcase and tilting the engine when running will dump the pool of fuel into the cylinder.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

JerryinWI said:


> ...everything they make will make you're arms strong. LOL


All Poulan based 2-cycle products will start within 5 pulls if properly cared for and the user knows what they are doing. If it doesn't then there is a problem with the unit or the starting proceedure.


----------



## dmorrisonIL (Jun 22, 2008)

hankster said:


> All Poulan based 2-cycle products will start within 5 pulls if properly cared for and the user knows what they are doing. If it doesn't then there is a problem with the unit or the starting proceedure.


I have spark and fuel, but no flow into the carb. I would appreciate any direction you can provide regarding carb cleaning, adjustments, etc.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## nightmoves44 (Jun 11, 2008)

*carb*

If you buy a carb kit,buy the kit with a new needle valve in it.I wish I did as its about the same price.gl,,30yrtech and others helped my along in my carb rebuilding.My weedwhacker runs like brand new now.I took it all apart except pulling the piston and cleaned it tho.


----------



## wiloldmn (Jun 12, 2008)

seems when you turned the screws you either made it run with too much air or not enough air!!! therefore overheating the motor!!! when she shuts off, you wont start it till it has cooled down. back off the air screw 1 turn... try her again... weedeaters and chainsaws are extremely delicate when it comes to there carb settings!!! you are close. 1/4 turn either way can make this and all small engines be a pain the tail. keep playing with the 1 screw thats for the air intake. 1/4 turn at a time. when you get it where it will run awhile. start on the engine idle screw. 1/4 turn at a time... you will have you a fairly decient blower at your cost!!! good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## imidazol97 (May 5, 2009)

I had my blower worked on for no start 6-7 years ago. The guy said Sears uses a very fine filter in the line between the tank and carburetor. He said it's too fine and clogs easily with stuff that would go through the carb okay. 

He replaced it with a filter with larger openings.


----------

